# race driver grid - autoload failed



## jaybay (Jun 7, 2009)

hey there ! I hope I can get some answers here, cause it seems like nobody can help me solve this problem! when I open up grid, it loads in like 2 seconds, and then I get this message: "operation failed, save data corrupt". i dont know what to do! I can load my other profiles just fine, but I havent been racing so much on them, and i dont want to start over again! i am running windows vista SP1. if anyone knows other places to find these answers, i would appreciate if U told me.
sorry about my bad english


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

I think the error message is saying that your saved games are corrupt. Try deleting the *savegame* folder, then restart the game.

By default, saves are stored in 
*\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Codemasters\GRID\savegame* for Vista and *Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\Codemasters\GRID\savegame* for XP.

NOTE: This will wipe out your racing history.

If that doesn't fix it, uninstall and reinstall GRID, then install the latest 1.2 patch: *http://www.gamershell.com/download_28828.shtml*


----------



## jaybay (Jun 7, 2009)

yea, but if I delete the savefile, I will have to start over again, and I really hope that that isn't the last opinion, I will try to reinstall the game, and install that patch. but I have seen somewhere on the internet that replacing some files in the "autosave folder" would solve the problem ?


----------

